# Grohe 29038 tub fill rough valve and Grohe 35035



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello all, I am searching for anyone with previous experience installing the Grohe 29038 and a concrete slab 8 inch thick with no prior sleeving. Also need to know how to orientate the 35035 in the rough to be trimmed out with a wall supply elbow plate with handheld holder. Any experience or any help would be greatly appreciated going to add some pictures of the jobsite. Thank you in advance this forum has always come through


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not really sure I think first step would be get off the boat!


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Jerkoff


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Keysplumber said:


> Jerkoff




Is that supposed to be a verb or a noun?


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Neither. An adjective. Which in layman's terms that I will break down for you describe a person or modify a subject. Namely you… Jerkoff


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought it was pretty funny. I've installed many Grohe free standing tub fillers as well as the similar Hans Grohe filler and the not too much difference Water Works tub filler.

However, your description of the application is insufficient so I'm no help.

David


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Keysplumber said:


> Neither. An adjective. Which in layman's terms that I will break down for you describe a person or modify a subject. Namely you… Jerkoff


You need to go back to school. Adjectives modify nouns and pronouns. The only part you have kind of right is that adjectives are descriptive words, but they are added to a sentence to help clarify things about nouns/pronouns. Jerkoff is going to either be a noun if you were calling NC and then me jerkoffs, or a verb if you were telling us to jerkoff. If you typed "huge jerkoff", jerkoff is still the noun and huge is the adjective.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Keysplumber said:


> Namely you… Jerkoff


By the way, Jerkoff in this quote is a noun.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Go jerkoff you lazy jerkoff. There you have it as a verb and a noun with lazy being the adjective. Now jerkoff as a verb can mean to masturbate or to goof off.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, and I could help you. I have done the valve you have and others like it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was thinking, and wanted to apologize sincerely. I was having a bad week and a real bad day. If there are questions you have that i can answer based on my experience with these valves, i will share it with you and you can see if what I do and what our inspectors allow will jive in your area.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

That's cool man. I can totally relate our work is hard and sometimes the customers and contractors are even harder. I will message later about this particular application I do totally appreciate the help


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Might be tmi, but unfortunately it wasn't due to work. Thinking i was about to lose the love of my life forever and not wanting to be on this earth anymore. I've been the strongest and felt the most at peace over the past two days and am trying to be a better person going forward.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

A few of the ones I've done where i was in the same scenario as you, finished floors already, we planned for a deck mount tub and they changed to this type without telling us. I just busted the concrete to the approx level i needed and then i fine tuned it by hand and screwed it down. I've done a few in copper and i had to braze the joints, and insulate real good before pouring the concrete back. The one's I've done with pex, like the pics i posted, the inspector checked everything, i insulated real good and poured the concrete back. I'm trying to find some other pics that might help too.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Your install trimmed out super sweet! I am assuming that the threaded connections on the rough valve were made from underneath.? As to your personal situation I hope that it all has worked out for the best, sounded very serious


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Keysplumber said:


> Your install trimmed out super sweet! I am assuming that the threaded connections on the rough valve were made from underneath.? As to your personal situation I hope that it all has worked out for the best, sounded very serious


Thanks. The connections on the valve in the pic were on the left and right of the valve. But yes, the connections are under concrete, but well insulated before i poured. I think the pics i posted were of a hansgrohe. But ive done the grohe one too. This one there is actually a manifold i had to bury. There is another pic on my profile page or whatever. I can't get it back on my phone for some reason to post it, but you can see kinda what i did. These people had a deck mount tub on the plans and that went away at finish out, had to move drain and the manifold.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

My situation is much better now, still getting better. Trying to get the love of my life back right now by bettering myself in many ways. Sharing and opening up with people is one thing, so that will explain some of my recent posts.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The grohe valve you have, if i remember correct, has like 3 connections on one side. Hot, cold, and i think a flushing plug.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

You'll have to forgive my memory, it's been awhile since i did the grohe one and didn't get pics.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I assume you will probably end up having to do something similar. I know, not the best thing to have pex joints in concrete. I did high quality work, it got inspected and approved. Just getting that out of the way for the critiques.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If you have other specific questions about what you have, I'll answer if i know and/or remember. I have no clue about that shower valve.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I hated being told to put the manifold in the concrete. Hopefully your rough was planned for this valve somewhat. Obviously not since there is no sleeving. Regardless, you will end up with a few joints in the concrete to get your supplies to the valve.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

An idea came to mind. Depends on if and how they boxed out the drain and h2o for the slab pour. There was only a small one in this situation. Snap some pics of the tub area. If you just have a single cold and hot stubbed out, depending on location and materials, you would probably only have the male adapters in the concrete at the valve. Insulate it good and maybe pack some dirt around it. The only possible positive in mine is that the pex is real close to the surface, i could get it freed up if i needed to by pulling the tub, bust some tiles and hit the concrete firm with a hammer.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I was thinking ... I know someone has some comments on what I did. I would. Don't think I'm in a fragile place and can't take criticism. That is if that is the case. Yall might just not have an opinion. I'm just surprised that nobody has said anything on here. Yall attack anything! Lol.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thinking more, do what I should have done. Tell them that since they didn't properly plan, then they can pick a different tub and faucet that can be deck mounted. Of course i don't have that power.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there any way to sleeve the concrete???i never installed one of these,looks like expensive junk to me


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sparky said:


> Is there any way to sleeve the concrete???i never installed one of these,looks like expensive junk to me


Grohe are expensive junk!.. overrated faucet with everchanging part numbers.. repair/service plumber's nightmare..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

For the 29028, how much depth is there between top of slab and finished floor? Why wasn't a shut off put into the pour? 

The 35035 should be set in the vertical position as shown on the spec sheet.The rest of the install info is also on their website. If still not sure, call tech support. They know their product inside out and the info is free and in real time once you get through to a live one.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you installed the valve yet? Wondering what you did and how it came out. Pics?


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't installed it yet. Due to designers STILL not knowing exactly where they want it. Your comments on your and Saul have made me a little bit more confident on this deal but I still think burying threaded fittings in concrete is a bad idea. But to get the depth correct there really is no other way. I will definitely post pics when I install I have a couple tricks up my sleeve I think are going to work out. Thank you for all the tips man I really do appreciate it


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Install came out as Saul! Damned voice text


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> For the 29028, how much depth is there between top of slab and finished floor? Why wasn't a shut off put into the pour?
> 
> The 35035 should be set in the vertical position as shown on the spec sheet.The rest of the install info is also on their website. If still not sure, call tech support. They know their product inside out and the info is free and in real time once you get through to a live one.



Plumbus we are ready to install Monday 8" slab with no pre-pour sleeping or forethought. (I'll take that one square on the chin)

Going to website now but seems pretty straight forward. What's puzzling is what goes on the center threaded port between hot and cold 1/2" fip connections? And the 3/8" npt x barb? Is that mixed water from the valve that feeds the faucet via flexible tubing?

I might answer all this on the website now, but honestly I'm not very impressed with the vague directions provided and lack of tutorials I've searched for. Chonkie has some experience and his input has been helpful.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

29028 1" from slab to finished floor.


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm asking the wrong question... How do you trim this ******* out. Grohe "professional" app no help nor is website. What goes on the feakin baaaaarb? Am I the only one???


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Middle port is for nothing as far as grohe is concerned with telling. Those barb fittings are to flush the rough-in. After you flush it, replace the barb with the actual plugs you had to remove to put the barb fitting in. The actual faucet will sit on a half ball that you mount to the rough in. It has two supplies with o-rings that fit where those plugs are. The pdf on grohe's website will help you understand better. Also download the pdf for the trim, that will help explain what you are putting in the ground.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This might not be for the exact same trim, but mount the same. http://cdn08.grohe.com/lib/1/tpi/1766467.pdf


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

The instructions with the valve body should explain all of this. Did they not send them? Here's the pdf if not. http://cdn08.grohe.com/lib/1/tpi/1458002.pdf


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Are we ever going to get to see pics of how this went?


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

I totally will when we finally do it. I got my rough inspection less the tub 6 weeks ago. The client keeps changing things. Should be doing it soon!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Was going back through old posts, saw this and wondered if we'll ever see the outcome. Kinda sucks putting any time towards helping someone and not seeing the end result.


----------

